# Alternative to the Baracuta G9 Harrington jacket



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello, 

I was wondering if there were any alternatives out there to the Baracuta G9 for those looking to spend less money? I would like to find something that doesn't require international shipping (I live in the USA) and preferably in the stone/cream color.

Edit: Also it would need to have the red tartan lining


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Try Ben Sherman.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I own this jacket from Orvis. As to how it compares with the Baracuta G9, I can't say, having never owned one. I bought the Weatherbreaker on sale with an additional coupon I'd gotten in the mail. Maybe $125 delivered. It's not what I'd consider a $170 jacket anymore than a Baracuta being a $400 jacket.

https://www.orvis.com/p/weatherbreaker-jacket/1z5b


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. I've purchased several Baracuta G9's over the years and two (a khaki and a navy hued G9's) presently share space in my closet along with a couple of knock-off's (a London Fog and an Orvis Weather breaker). The Baracuta G9's seem to have a more durable finish to them, not showing the same degree of overall wear and tear that the London Fog has shown or the deterioration of the fabric finish that the Orvis has shown. I've never paid close to $400 for a Baracuta G9. The first I purchased cost me $165, as I recall and the last two were $265 and $285, respectively (as I recall). I've never been disappointed buying "the real deal," but frankly, I also can't complain about the service I've enjoyed with the London Fog, The Orvis, or with several McGregor jackets I owned earlier in my life. All have represented pretty reasonable vale in my opinion.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

They retail now for $390 IIRC.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

https://www.stuartslondon.com/coats...al-harrington-jacket-natural-brcps0001-p9432#

Take advantage of the exchange rate and order from the UK. When I clicked on here I immediately saw a 10% off offer (not sure what to do to make it apply).

While not cheap, it's certainly cheaper than one domestically purchased. I don't know about shipping and if there are any customs charges, but worth looking into if you want the real deal.

Otherwise, check out eBay but beware of fakes.


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. I've purchased several Baracuta G9's over the years and two (a khaki and a navy hued G9's) presently share space in my closet along with a couple of knock-off's (a London Fog and an Orvis Weather breaker). The Baracuta G9's seem to have a more durable finish to them, not showing the same degree of overall wear and tear that the London Fog has shown or the deterioration of the fabric finish that the Orvis has shown. I've never paid close to $400 for a Baracuta G9. The first I purchased cost me $165, as I recall and the last two were $265 and $285, respectively (as I recall). I've never been disappointed buying "the real deal," but frankly, I also can't complain about the service I've enjoyed with the London Fog, The Orvis, or with several McGregor jackets I owned earlier in my life. All have represented pretty reasonable vale in my opinion.


What's the best place to purchase from if I do decide to go with the original?


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> https://www.stuartslondon.com/coats...al-harrington-jacket-natural-brcps0001-p9432#
> 
> Take advantage of the exchange rate and order from the UK. When I clicked on here I immediately saw a 10% off offer (not sure what to do to make it apply).
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean, $275 pound sterling equals 395 USD (according to google) + international shipping and more difficult returns would make it a more expensive purchase than just about anything domestically purchased, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Were I in your shoes, I would follow the purchasing advice offered by SG 67, in post #6. Existing exchange rates are going to allow you the best financial deal possible these days. The last G9 I purchased from a US source was purchased from O'Connell's and that was several years back. Good luck in this quest, 7055! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Or buy the Orivs Weatherbreaker and only about 10 people on the planet will know the difference.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

7055 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, $275 pound sterling equals 395 USD (according to google) + international shipping and more difficult returns would make it a more expensive purchase than just about anything domestically purchased, unless I'm missing something.


On the top right hand of the website I linked, you can switch currency. Change it to USD and see what comes up.

I don't know what shipping would be so look into it. Also, if you know your size, returns shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are a couple of low price alternatives:

https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep.../Shops/BT3129/Categories/"Harrington Jackets"

You didn't want international shipping, but you won't find such products in the US. They are both made in the UK to be copies of the original, and the prices just can't be beat.


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

CSG said:


> Or buy the Orivs Weatherbreaker and only about 10 people on the planet will know the difference.


It doesn't have the tartan lining on the inside edges near the zipper, part of what makes the G9 stylish when unzipped in my opinion.


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone tried this before?

https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep...ops/BT3129/Products/"Harrington Jacket Beige"


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

7055 said:


> It doesn't have the tartan lining on the inside edges near the zipper, part of what makes the G9 stylish when unzipped in my opinion.


Seriously? OK.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

7055 said:


> It doesn't have the tartan lining on the inside edges near the zipper, part of what makes the G9 stylish when unzipped in my opinion.





CSG said:


> Seriously? OK.


Maybe you should just save up and get the real deal. Or, just give up on the idea of a harrington jacket altogether.


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> Maybe you should just save up and get the real deal. Or, just give up on the idea of a harrington jacket altogether.


Why's that?


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

blue suede shoes said:


> Here are a couple of low price alternatives:
> 
> https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep.../Shops/BT3129/Categories/"Harrington Jackets"
> 
> You didn't want international shipping, but you won't find such products in the US. They are both made in the UK to be copies of the original, and the prices just can't be beat.


Missed this post, thanks. I just ordered a Ben Nevis


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've got the same one in navy and I like it. It was a high price in my view, but I was exchanging a gift that couldn't be made to fit so it wasn't too much out of pocket.



CSG said:


> I own this jacket from Orvis. As to how it compares with the Baracuta G9, I can't say, having never owned one. I bought the Weatherbreaker on sale with an additional coupon I'd gotten in the mail. Maybe $125 delivered. It's not what I'd consider a $170 jacket anymore than a Baracuta being a $400 jacket.
> 
> https://www.orvis.com/p/weatherbreaker-jacket/1z5b
> 
> View attachment 15887


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

7055 said:


> Why's that?


You want basically a duplicate of the Baracuta without the price tag. several alternatives have been pointed out but all come up short.

Save your pennies and get the real thing. Otherwise you won't be happy. Just an observation. Good luck.


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

this paul stuart has a 50/50 shellthe occonells when they had them were 100 % cotton shell( not cordovan) with teflon...the dual slider looks beefier on stuarts is 50/50 a good thing?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

blue suede shoes said:


> Here are a couple of low price alternatives:
> 
> https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep.../Shops/BT3129/Categories/"Harrington Jackets"
> 
> You didn't want international shipping, but you won't find such products in the US. They are both made in the UK to be copies of the original, and the prices just can't be beat.


The Ben Nevis comes in 3XL. I wonder if it's any good? Anyone ever had one?


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

blue suede shoes said:


> Here are a couple of low price alternatives:
> 
> https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep.../Shops/BT3129/Categories/"Harrington Jackets"
> 
> You didn't want international shipping, but you won't find such products in the US. They are both made in the UK to be copies of the original, and the prices just can't be beat.





7055 said:


> Anyone tried this before?
> 
> https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep...ops/BT3129/Products/"Harrington Jacket Beige"


yes. i bought one in navy last year. fine jacket.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

blue suede shoes said:


> Here are a couple of low price alternatives:
> 
> https://www.bennevisclothing.com/ep.../Shops/BT3129/Categories/"Harrington Jackets"
> 
> You didn't want international shipping, but you won't find such products in the US. They are both made in the UK to be copies of the original, and the prices just can't be beat.


Thanx for the links. I dont know if merc was mentioned:

https://www.merc.com/menswear/jackets-coats/the-harrington-jacket


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

crispyfresh, the link to www.merc.com seems to be out of business, reporting...
"this merchant is not active."


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> crispyfresh, the link to www.merc.com seems to be out of business, reporting...
> "this merchant is not active."


Try it outside this forum. navigate to merc.com I can access it outside this forum for some reason.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^You are correct sir.

It's strange that the link does not work when trying to bring it up from a post in these fora, but it certainly does work when accessed from outside this venue. Thanks for the guidance. :thumbs-up:


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

this is interesting....today I got a random catalog in the mailive never heard of - maus & hoffman - and i see they offer a made in USA version of the G9, albeit at $325 (no big savings over the Baracuta brand). For me personally, at almost 6'3", these jackets always run short on me so I wonder if this USA made model offers any extra length. Here is link:

https://www.mausandhoffman.com/p_19398RRJ+54+M1.aspx


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

I've had this concern about arm length. O'Connell's was spoken of as having ample arm length but they are out of stock till they decide to make copies of their last few Made in Englands...


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

Add this to the mix, dont know the user experience with these though.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^there are positive reviews of the jumpthegun version around the web...I almost bought one at one point.you can email the people at jump the gun and they are very prompt and helpful. I contacted them about some measurements awhile back and received the following info:

- Raglan sleeve version has a longer body length than the set in sleeve version....raglan body is 27.5" long in size 42
- Chest measurements on size 42 and 44 are 23" and 24", respectively


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello again,

Just an update, I purchased the Ben Nevis, size small. It cost me about $75 shipped to the USA from London. Amazing price really, it also has the lining like I wanted. I think that maybe it is a smidge big in the arms but can't complain for only 20% the price of the original. It can also be tailored


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

7055 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Just an update, I purchased the Ben Nevis, size small. It cost me about $75 shipped to the USA from London. Amazing price really, it also has the lining like I wanted. I think that maybe it is a smidge big in the arms but can't complain for only 20% the price of the original. It can also be tailored


I like that look. What's normally your suit jacket size?


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks, I think normally 38 but I'm not sure. I took it to get tailored today, had him just take out some on the sleeves and not the body. Sometimes I bulk up quite a bit during the summer and I wanted to leave a little extra space.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Member 7055 you have purchased a handsome jacket at a very nice price...it looks good on you. I suspect it will prove to be a great value! Please keep us advised as to how it holds up over time. :thumbs-up:


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I confess I don't understand what's so special about this style.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone have the O'Connells version?


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

StephenRG said:


> I confess I don't understand what's so special about this style.


Because Steve McQueen wore it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
That and the fact that the design is very versatile, it protects us from the elements (wind, rain and cold to a lesser degree) and it covers up a lot of profile ills, making many of us appear to be more athletic and in better shape than we actually are!


----------



## 7055 (Apr 12, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That and the fact that the design is very versatile, it protects us from the elements (wind, rain and cold to a lesser degree) and it covers up a lot of profile ills, making many of us appear to be more athletic and in better shape than we actually are!


I personally think the tartan lining that shows when the jacket is worn open, creates nice contrast and helps frame the face and makes it unique. I seem to get scoffed at on this forum for feeling that way though. To each their own.

I also think that the neck straps and style of the jacket make for a "cool" look


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

7055 said:


> I personally think the tartan lining that shows when the jacket is worn open, creates nice contrast and helps frame the face and makes it unique. I seem to get scoffed at on this forum for feeling that way though.


I think the contrast and framing that you mentioned are aesthetically significant. You won't get any scoffing from me.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

swils8610 said:


> Anyone have the O'Connells version?


I do, and can recommend it without reservation.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

StephenRG said:


> I confess I don't understand what's so special about this style.


Likewise. It's a classic design but that doesn't mean it needs to appeal to everyone.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> Likewise. It's a classic design but that doesn't mean it needs to appeal to everyone.


Well, despite extensive exposure here, it's not done the usual AAAC trajectory, which goes something like this:

1. I've never heard of Product X.
2. I really dislike Product X.
3. I can see why some people like Product X
4. I gotta get Product X.
5. This is me with my new Product X.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2020)

SG_67 said:


> Try Ben Sherman.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

The Baracuta G9 is now only 50% cotton. The balance is either poly or nylon, I can't remember. Glad I bought mine in 2009. I guess we have the hipsters to thank for the composition change.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

peterc said:


> The Baracuta G9 is now only 50% cotton. The balance is either poly or nylon, I can't remember. Glad I bought mine in 2009. I guess we have the hipsters to thank for the composition change.


Thank gawd, the three vintage Baracuta G9's in my closet should see me through the remainder of this lifetime and be handed down to my grandsons! LOL.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Agreed. I made a BIG mistake in not buying 3/4 of these back in 09.


----------

